# Bandsaw



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking to get a bandsaw, but man they are expensive. I did find this one on Craigslist, but. The model number dosent come up in a Google search. Has anyone had any experience with this Rikon? I think it's about 10 years old, but looks like new...anyone?


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, I should have included a link, huh? http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/5247801266.html


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

It is the predecessor to the Rikon 10-320 model. At least pretty sure.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I am very happy with the Craftsman version of that saw that I have (check my other threads for a short review) and would have happily paid $325 for a Rikon in excellent condition with the rip fence, miter gauge, blades and a mobile base. :smile:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/craftsman-bas-350-special-edition-14-bandsaw-109097/


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone, but I decided to spend a little more and purchased a Grizzly.


----------

